# NPC Bodybuilder and Promoter Tom Burke Pleads Guilty to Steroid Conspiracy Charges



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

NPC Bodybuilder and Promoter Tom Burke Pleads Guilty to Steroid Conspiracy Charges by Millard Baker NPC Oklahoma bodybuilder and promoter Tom Burke pleaded guilty to a criminal felony steroid conspiracy charge on June 4, 2009 and was granted a deferred sentence of two years probation. Burke???s plea will be expunged without a conviction upon successful [...]

*Read More...*


----------

